
To understand how societies evolve, read the problem pages - e15ctr0n
http://www.economist.com/news/christmas-specials/21683985-understand-how-societies-evolveread-problem-pages-whatever-should-i-do
======
runesoerensen
This is your 8th economist.com submission in 10 minutes.

 _Please don 't submit so many links at once that the new page is dominated by
your submissions._ [0]

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

